# Advice needed



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone online?  Am having a nightmare.  The injection of Prostap which was meant to shut my hormones off for the month doesn't seem to have worked.  My AF arrived yesterday and I am in incredible pain.  Nothing I have taken so far has helped and after 2 hours of writhing on the lounge floor, DP is insistent that I go to A&E.  I just don't know if it is the right thing to do as I don't want them to think I am a drama queen turning up moaning about my period pains.  Have decided to have a bath and see if that helps at all. Am getting really desperate.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Cookiesal- So sorry that it you are having problems and in pain I have never had prostap so can't help you - does your clinic have a on call phone number- if not I would go to A&E or ring NHS Direct to see if they have  an oncall Dr- you are obviously in lots of pain and they could give you something for the pain.

Take care hun
L x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for your reply hun; things are finally beginning to ease so I am going to try and hold on til tomorrow morning and will then contact my clinic as this can't be right. If it gets any worse I don't think I will have a choice and I will be forced down to A&E. I just wish I could have my op soon as it should stop all of this horrible pain etc.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

CookieSal,

I have endo and several times I've ended up in A&E because of the pain. It took morphine to get it under control. Surgery is a no go for me too as I've had it three times and each time it's unfortunately made the pain worse. In the end I was prescribed morphine and a cocktail of other strong painkillers to take at home to keep it under control, although this did mean I ended up a bit of a zombie from the side effects every period. I'm just hoping that when my periods come back it will be easier - having a baby makes a difference for some.

I just wanted to let you know that sometimes with endo the pain really is so bad that A&E is the only option. I was never treated with anything other than respect even though it was 'period pains' as it was clear to whoever treated me that it was really severe pain. Don't suffer needlessly. If its that bad then do seek help - I know what it can be like, and suffering through it is not worth doing when there's an alternative.

I hope it eases for you soon.

Gina. x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Gina - it helps to realise that I am not just making a fuss.  I've had fairly painful periods in the past but the last 2 months have been ridiculous.  I think my hormone levels have been all over the place and I am suffering the consequences.  Weirdly today has been the best, most pain-free day I have had for months so maybe the prostap is now working.  I cannot explain what a relief it has been to walk around the office and not be forcing a smile on my face to disguise the pain I'm in all of the time.  It's the most unbelievable contrast to the state I was in on Sunday so long may it last.

I managed to get through to the clinic this morning aswell and they have promised to flag my probs up to my consultant as they feel he should make any decisions.  Apparently it is likely to be Thursday before I hear from him as that is when he is next at clinic.  I guess what I need is to get my op date and ensure I have enough Prostap (assuming it is working) to tide me over until then.  I can ALMOST see light at the end of this very long, dark tunnel.


----------

